# ICE ICE POLO (ROBolop Design)



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Like I pronounced earlier in my BMW topic, we bought a new VW Polo.
This will be used for daily use, and most of the time, my wife will drive it. When we made the decision to buy a daily car, I had to make a promise that I wouldn’t lower it, or put bigger wheels on it.
First of all, because she has troubles with her back, and for the rims….it won’t be long until she’ll drive up the sidewalk.
But as for the ice, she had no problems with me doing some “adjustments”, BUT there had to stay enough room in the trunk at all costs.

The Polo is a 1400 comfortline, with DSG, Airco, Assheating, Cruise Control en some other stuff.
Here a picture from the Polo, just delivered (still with the protective foil on)











I will take some more pictures once she’s washed, but there not much to be seen. It’s an original new car.
But maybe some carbon updates will happen, who will know…

About the ICE, everything I need is already here.
As for the radio, I’m going to keep the original one, but since I’m going to use an amp, I’ve bought a Pac-Audio interface.











I’m very happy I didn’t sell the Precision Power amp I wanted to mount into the bimmer first.










This PPI Deq 230 is a 30band equalizer. I can screw demount the front from this device, and with the longer cable (which is in the box), you can change the settings behind the wheel.










As for the Subwoofer, I chose for the 4 Focal Utopia 13ws , again 



















Also the front speakers will be Focal’s: the KrX3 series





































The filters.



















And I also bought some cables and damping materials.










It’ll take a while before I’m going to begin on the install. First of all I want to finish up the mounting works from the new radio, in the bimmer.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

New Robolop build to drool over.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

looks sweet already.. i bet the missus will be pleased


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

good stuff here !!! so no leds or carbon fiber?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

:lurk:


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

subd


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

This should be interesting!!!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Woop! First page. 

In for new fap material


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Signed on!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Im in..


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

There is no way I will miss this.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks dudes.
About the install of the polo, the limit won’t be as high as in the BMW.
Don’t forget this is a car for daily use, and that also means I don’t have months the time to work on it.
I’ll have to plan carefully when I can work on it, and when I can’t.

We’re not going to let ourselves down by that. When something isn’t finished, we can still drive it.
What the plan with all my different components is, I’m already 99% sure.

The tweeters and the mid’s are coming onto the A-style.
For the 16cm’s (Focal KRX3) I’m probably going to make floor-pods. I’ve got enough space cause the car is an automatic. And when I see how my wife places her foot while driving, I don’t foresee any problems.
About the 4 subs, I doubted for a long time.
First I had the idea to buy a Focal 27 KX.










The idea was to place it into the spare-wheel, but I couldn’t find enough liters for that kind of sub. Another big problems was that the spare-wheel isn’t placed in the center of the trunk, so it wasn’t possible to place the amplifier and all the rest.
The spare wheel still needs to be used in an efficient and quick way..


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Brand new car and somebody already swiped your wheel covers! 

Can't wait for a "quick" robolop build!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh I'm def in for this "daily driver" build where you have to work around
normal usage.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

subscribed ofcourse


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this evolve


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

That's hilarious...dude hasn't even done anything yet and the thread's already got 5 stars! :lol:

Looking forward to it...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaloosk said:


> That's hilarious...dude hasn't even done anything yet and the thread's already got 5 stars! .


Sounds like a case of premature ejaculation..


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally , I started on the Polo.
I searched the net to find some pictures of what could be hiding behind the carpet, but then I decided to take it all out anyway. Sooner or later, this was inevitable.



The spare wheel, well, that has to stay. The intention is that this stays easily accessible, in case we need it.
In other words, I’m going to make this install so that, in case of a flat tire, my wife can take the wheel easily and safely.










On the right side you can see there’s not much that can be done here.
It’s the place of the petrol tank, I’d better not cut this open do I ? 










On the left side I’ve got some more place to work with, but ho wand what, I’m not quite sure.










Then I placed a piece of MDF on the bottom, and looked what kind of emplacement is possible here.
I was at first a bit disappointed there wasn’t enough room, cause in my case, you can’t have enough room!

The intention is that the sub-box is placed against the rear seats. This will be in favor of the pressure, and also the looks will be much more pretty.










What I do know is that I’ll place hem under diagonally. The view will be more spectacular and more beautiful, I think.
About the PPI (amplifierà), I’ll have enough space to work away the cables in an appropriate way (L and R)
The equalizer is something else…There’s no room for that. You can see that I got it out of its housing, and I placed it ON the amplifier. It looked OK in my opinion.

But I’m not there yet. First of all I’m going to calculate how many liters are necessary for the subbox, the rest will turn out from its own.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to see that you have the ball rolling.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

bradknob said:


> Woop! First page.
> 
> In for new fap material





Se7en said:


> Signed on!





SkizeR said:


> Im in..





Kellyo77 said:


> There is no way I will miss this.


THX Dude's


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> good stuff here !!! so no leds or carbon fiber?


What do you think?


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Subscribed.





douggiestyle said:


> :lurk:





Paul1217 said:


> subd





Blown Mustang GT said:


> This should be interesting!!!


THX Mate's


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Glad to see that you have the ball rolling.


Have fun in the name of the game.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> Sounds like a case of premature ejaculation..


OOOOOO Yeah baby.......


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

coffee_junkee said:


> Brand new car and somebody already swiped your wheel covers!
> 
> Can't wait for a "quick" robolop build!!!




It will be a quickie


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sign me up!


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

For the build thread as well.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice amps, and racks, I'm in!!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

In for build Pic's


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

How's the E46 coming? I remember being linked to it through CDN Car Audio once and went through every post in one night. It was a late night. Insane quality and creativity. Im gonna have to look that up again.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chubscribed.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Datsubishi said:


> For the build thread as well.





speakerpimp said:


> Nice amps, and racks, I'm in!!





NA$TY-TA said:


> In for build Pic's





goodstuff said:


> chubscribed.


THX Dude's


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Datsubishi said:


> How's the E46 coming? I remember being linked to it through CDN Car Audio once and went through every post in one night. It was a late night. Insane quality and creativity. Im gonna have to look that up again.




http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a-50.html


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in Rob. Can't wait.

Jon Polo


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

My wife has a 11 golf, very similar. I'm looking forward to see what you put together :-D


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m in. Your BMW was THe best install I`ve ever seen. perfection at it best.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

:rockon:Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Subb'd


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Because the floor needs to go all the way up before you can access the spare wheel, I had to make a hinge first.
So I started to saw 2 little alu plates of 10mm thick.
Then I screwed them together and drilled 22mm holes in them.
These holes I oppressed with a lager of 22mm.










“Oppress” sound really professional, but I did it quite simple…
As you can see, I placed the plate between the bench. After that I took a cap, which was a bit smaller than the lager, and then I turned it all together. Simple










The result.




















The alu plates will be mounted on a bracket, which is already in the polo (from the factory)






























I screwed a bolt through the lager, an M8.






















Once I did this on both sides, I connected these 2 with a U











This U is on the inside 18mm. There I’ll place the wood in.
You can also see that the wood will be placed diagonally


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Subscribed.

That Precision Power stuff brings back memories... 

Now waiting for the carbon fibre and polished aluminium to happen.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh boy here we go again. Sub'd!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

You are an inspiration for many. Saw your build log of 109 pages on another site. Head shaking.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jumping right into the metal fab! Looking forward to another incredible build Rob


----------



## Potent (Jun 21, 2008)

Gonna keep an eye on this one...

Robbie's work is too awesome and I am sure that we will not be dissapointed.

All the best,e


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> I`m in. Your BMW was THe best install I`ve ever seen. perfection at it best.





bmiller1 said:


> :rockon:Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.





Neil_J said:


> Subb'd


Thanks dudes.
Don’t expect this install will take on the proportions of the bimmer-project.
These are 2 different installs. And as for the polo, I don’t have (or get) enough time.
I’ll certainly do my best to finish this of as nice as possible. We’ll see what happens next.















Voorttimies said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> That Precision Power stuff brings back memories...
> 
> Now waiting for the carbon fibre and polished aluminium to happen.


I’ll always be a PPI guy, especially for other models.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Oh boy here we go again. Sub'd!





DeanE10 said:


> Jumping right into the metal fab! Looking forward to another incredible build Rob





Potent said:


> Gonna keep an eye on this one...
> 
> Robbie's work is too awesome and I am sure that we will not be dissapointed.
> 
> All the best,e


THX Mate's


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> You are an inspiration for many. Saw your build log of 109 pages on another site. Head shaking.




And did you enjoy reading this? Or did you just look at the pictures?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

another European sick build, even If you say it will be on "lower" level than BMW I'm sure it will be awesome....S.U.B.S.C.R.I.B.E.D.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> good stuff here !!! so no leds or carbon fiber?


You should put some _ell-ee-deez_ in da headrests!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

robolop said:


>


Moving subwoofer box?


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

robolop said:


> And did you enjoy reading this? Or did you just look at the pictures?


Both. :laugh:


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This will be the box, that will be mounted in the trunk.









The 4 holes you see are for the Focal subs (4x13cm).


Another look at how big the sub-box will be.



















Now you see a MDF-shelf that will part the sub-box from the amplifier area.



About the partition, I’m thinking on some cool things, but I’m not entirely sure yet…


First I had the idea to work in the equalizer in one of the sun-blinders on the seiling, but they were too big for it. It’s a pitty, cause I liked the idea myself.
Now I’ve been working on the amplifier, and the more I see it, the more it grows on me.
I’ll have to make a new sort of high-tec bracket, but that shouldn’t be a problem I guess.






















Here you can see it’s possible that I raise the equalizer a couple of more cm’s, and that too I liked!


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Sub'd

Goed werk meneer!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woo! awesome idea! ;D


----------



## and_elli (Aug 7, 2012)

lokking forward how this one turns out subscribed


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

i am liking your sub box ,, very like mine .only i have twice as many subs


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

There was an install in Car Stereo Review back in the 90s that had the DEQ-230 in a VW (Golf?). I think it was in some kind of drawer under the rear seat. 

That install was weird... it had the front midranges under the driver's and passenger's legs, firing straight up, and a center channel in the armrest, firing into the windshield 

...I'll look for clippings at home


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^How's the output with those? I'd run something like that in my Golf in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> There was an install in Car Stereo Review back in the 90s that had the DEQ-230 in a VW (Golf?). I think it was in some kind of drawer under the rear seat.
> 
> That install was weird... it had the front midranges under the driver's and passenger's legs, firing straight up, and a center channel in the armrest, firing into the windshield
> 
> ...I'll look for clippings at home


wow...I totally remember reading that! Thx for the memories! :laugh:

That line of focal subs looks fantastic. :shocked:


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

As for the finishing inside the box, I chose 2mm thick aluminium.
I also let some folding work done, which is strong.










Milled out the holes for the subwoofers.


















Mounted the speakers for the first time.




















4 in a row


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking perfectly smooth!

Edit: BTW, I remembered just now - I did an install in 2004, I think, with some Pioneer 10-inchers and some aluminium covers... Love the machined look, but it is HELL keeping it clean if it's reachable to "the public"!

Here's a (bad) pic:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^Those were GREAT subs. 

I'm really intrigued by those Focal subs again. I might look into them or the JL 6s again. Could be fun.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

You sir are an amazing craftsman and are full of original ideas. I should've used my time off on some custom install instead of rest. ****ty, back to work now.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I really hate it that, where I’m working on the car now, I can’t take some descent pictures.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

how about you relocate to the US and work with me? hahahaha i see a lot of people do metal fab these days, but i have also see them in person where things arent aligned right and i wonder why they use metal...

but you do metal absolutely correctly, and also not to simply replace wood but to compliment wood.

b


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Woosey said:


> Sub'd
> 
> Goed werk meneer!





req said:


> woo! awesome idea! ;D





and_elli said:


> lokking forward how this one turns out subscribed





Datsubishi said:


> You sir are an amazing craftsman and are full of original ideas. I should've used my time off on some custom install instead of rest. ****ty, back to work now.


THX Dude's.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

yuri said:


> i am liking your sub box ,, very like mine .only i have twice as many subs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Miniboom said:


> Looking perfectly smooth!
> 
> Edit: BTW, I remembered just now - I did an install in 2004, I think, with some Pioneer 10-inchers and some aluminium covers... Love the machined look, but it is HELL keeping it clean if it's reachable to "the public"!
> 
> Here's a (bad) pic:




The aluminium plate that you’ve used here isn’t treated, so it’s practically impossible to maintain.
The one I use is INOXALU. This is aluminium which has the finishing of brushed Inox. This material is also treated so it’s easy to maintain. Just clean it with a clean piece of cloth or towel and it’s ok.
When I clean this, I always add a bit of vinegar in my water, so the stains go away much easier.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> how about you relocate to the US and work with me? hahahaha i see a lot of people do metal fab these days, but i have also see them in person where things arent aligned right and i wonder why they use metal...
> 
> but you do metal absolutely correctly, and also not to simply replace wood but to compliment wood.
> 
> b




When my house and garage is finished, I’m planning a trip to the US.
I’ve been in LA 6 -7 times with friends.
Once the big works here are done, I’m going back there with my wife. Hire myself a convertible to drive from LA tot San Francisco on the highway nr1.
Then I’ll ring at your door, and you’d better have something cool in your fridge for me!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Because I’m going to mount the equalizer onto the amplifier, I decided to make an aluminum plate.

First of all I drew out everything on a piece of MDF, 8mm thick.
The MDF will serve as a mold for the actually alu plate.
Here you can see how I started.



















The piece is finished, and I’m happy with the result.



















I sawed out the alu plate with the jigsaw, after that I taped it on the MDF.









Then I started to mill this with the copymill.










The result:










I just need to sand the edges…










Then I mounted the EQ on there with 4 screws, and layed it on the amplifier.










The busses won’t stay as in this setup. I’m going to let some made on the height I want.



















Here you can see the amp also stand on “busses”. I did this to work away the cables.










For the first time, I timed how long I worked on this Aluminum plate.


Drawing on MDF
Mill the MDF
Saw the Alu
Mill out the alu
This all took me about 5 hours…

But as you guys already know, I don’t give a f*k how long it took me, as long as the result is OK for me


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Here you see what I’ve done to work away the cables in an easy and fast way.
Close to the bottom of the amp, I made 2 oval holes (L and R)










On the bottom side I milled out a big sloth to place the cables in.



















Once I placed the cables there, I’m going to screw a thin plate on there so the bottom side will look descent too.










I chose glass to work out the separation between the sub-box and the amplifier.
The glass is hardened, 12mm thick.
I chose this solution, so it will maybe look bigger, cause it’s all in one space.



















I milled out a ditch on the left and the right.
Then I let someone bend me a lip on the alu of the amp and subbox.
The glass rests between them. Offcourse I’m going to kit it all off when the subbox is closed.

Off course I need to have some material left and right to screw the box tight.
This I’ll solve by glueing an aluminium bar against the glass.










Here you can see that this bar is also tightened left and right.












In that alu I can tap screwthread to screw my cover on. On the side I’ll place long woodbolts and on the back (hinge) I need to straighten it out with polyester, then it’s possible I also tap in some screwthread.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I changed the plate which is on the amplifier. I widened it a bit more.
I also added a second plate underneath it. I’ve done this to give it a more tough look.
The sides of the thick plate will get polished, and the thin plate will be sprayed in black.










On the sides I foresaw other plates with fine openings.




























About those openings, this will provide some more cooling for the amp, and off course look even better.
You can also see that the plate is placed on 4 rubbers, ON the amp.
On the outside I will add 4 alu busses, but need to let them make first.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rob - This is really clean, I love the radiator look on each side covering the wires. are you going to glass the middle? or leave it open?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Amazing work. Your attention to detail is beyond perfect.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Woosey said:


> Awesome!





DeanE10 said:


> Rob - This is really clean, I love the radiator look on each side covering the wires. are you going to glass the middle? or leave it open?


It stays open, dude..




WRX2010 said:


> Amazing work. Your attention to detail is beyond perfect.


THX Mate


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This time I won’t be working with copper for the connection of the Focal Subs. When I started this project, I said I was going to keep it basic….and I’m getting the feeling it’s getting a bit out of hand again .

I want to show with this connection , that you can make beautiful and good things with simple stuff.

First I let a friend make me a couple of aluminium busses.










Then I took an aluminium rectangular bar from 10mm on 15mm.
Once I perfectly measured where the holes need to be, I drilled all holes with a pillar drill machine.
This was for me the best way to drill the holes STRAIGHT.
Then I taped a lath in the subbox, and drilled the holes into the wood.










You can see, that I when I drilled a hole, I let the drill stay into the hole. That way the lath can’t go anywhere, and it all stays on 1 line.










Here you can see the alu bar, with the busses underneath.










The bar is mounted on 3 places with normal inbus-screws, which are sunken in. These inbus-screws you will see everywhere in this install.



















Where the connection of the speaker will come, you can see holes of 8mm. Here will a little anodized aluminium tube will be placed, where the cable will run through.
When you look closely onto the picture, you can see I made big holes on the backside, and provided them with screwthread. Here will come an adjusting screw of M4 onto the little alu tube, so it’ll keep it’s place. And be doing this I’m sure that it won’t go vibrating cause of the subbox’ pressure.










I need to order the alu busses cause they aren’t in stock.
They’ll be delivered next week.

I also hope that the temperature will go up a bit, cause where I’m working now, there’s no heating. And for those little works, it’s freeeeeeezing on my hands (and the rest)


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think you know what "basic" means.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

This looks VERY interesting... I might have to borrow this idea if your ok with it Rob?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> I don't think you know what "basic" means.


You right, he doesn`t.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you should have somone turn some fancy risers on a lathe for the equalizer 


your work always reminds me of custom PC's i used to follow before i got into stereo stuff, like this one. 










Mod of the Year 2010 winners announced | bit-tech.net

totally an awesome scratch built thing.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

DeanE10 said:


> This looks VERY interesting... I might have to borrow this idea if your ok with it Rob?


GO 4 IT


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

You know, I really like your idea of a simple install. Definitely forcing me to look closer a car with a truck or hatch..


----------



## Spkrboxx (Jul 21, 2010)

beautiful, I love the aluminum work


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

This is really cool, and has given me some ideas to try on my car once my leg is healed.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I don't think you know what "basic" means.


that is the fact 

what is simple for Robolop is science fiction for a lot of other members:thinking2::bowdown:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Robolops work is just on another level!! Lorv it!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

for simple its freaking nuts !!! i love it man you come up with some very modern looks for stuff.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I grabbed the mill from out the cupboard and started making some sloths on the bottomside (for the cables from the subs)



















Then I started making frames where the glass will rest on. This alu plate is about 3mm thick.
Then I sanded it down, and drew it out.










Then I cut away as much as possible with the jigsaw. Because it’s impossible to saw straight with a jigsaw, I milled the last mm.
Pretty easy to do.


It’s superimportant that the aluminium is taped to the table. I did it with dubbel sided tape.
You can also see that the plate is laying against some nails. I knock them qual to the top of the plate, so the mill doesn’t flip when I go over them.



















And a lath which functions as a glider for the mill.










This looks pretty smooth and easy, but when you look at the clock, hours pass by. But I don’t care about the time.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd for the madness


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! I am absolutely in love with the way this is turning out!


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

beautiful work


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

sub'd x 2


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

req said:


> you should have somone turn some fancy risers on a lathe for the equalizer
> 
> 
> your work always reminds me of custom PC's i used to follow before i got into stereo stuff, like this one.
> ...


Your custom pc looks very beautiful man!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> You know, I really like your idea of a simple install. Definitely forcing me to look closer a car with a truck or hatch..





LBaudio said:


> that is the fact
> 
> what is simple for Robolop is science fiction for a lot of other members:thinking2::bowdown:





sydmonster said:


> Robolops work is just on another level!! Lorv it!





optimaprime said:


> for simple its freaking nuts !!! i love it man you come up with some very modern looks for stuff.



Whe I say simple, I mean there are no hard and complicated things, no?


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> for simple its freaking nuts !!! i love it man you come up with some very modern looks for stuff.



It’s more than possible that I have another vision on the looks of it, then the most of you. But that’s personal.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol thanks rob, dont be mistaken - i did not make that, but i wish i did!

your work just reminds me of some of those builds i saw back then. here is another one if you are interested.

Scratch Build Dark Blade by G69T - Page 99 - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Cause of the cold this week, I didn’t manage to do much. Where I’m working at the moment, there’s no heating, and you can feel the cold comin’ out of the ground. There are nicer days to work on an install.










The 2 alu frames (for the glas to rest on) are finished. On the back of the subbox, where the hinge is placed, I had to weld an extra iron.
After that I drilled a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of holes in the aluminium, and also in the iron and alu bar. After that I made some screw-thread in there so I could tighten it all nicely. Remember, the subbox needs to be 100% closed.


















Once the holes were good, I taped the glass onto the aluminium.
I chose 2x4mm laminated glass. This is the same as the glass that’s in your front windshield of your car. I chose this because it’s superstrong, be also, must it ever break, the shattered pieces won’t fall apart, due to the special film that’s in between.
You never know the glass will burst after my wife plants a bag of potatoes into the trunk, then it won’t be the end of the world… just needs a new glass.

I glued the glass with black TEK7.










I left this to dry for more than four days, and it still wasn’t dry. Probably because it’s cold and moist in my garage for the moment.










Then I worked on the connections of the woofers.

Here you can see the 8 alu tubes where the cable gets through. You can also see LED holders, and little O-rings.










First of all, I glued the led holders into the alu tubes with 2 components-glue
Because my cable didn’t got through anymore, I had to abrade the LED holders one by one till the cables got through again.
F*CKN JOB...










Another ****ty job was that I had to sand down the inside of the holes, where the tubes glide through.











Once all this was done, I could place the tubes through the holes without scratching it.










You can also see the O-rings I slipped over it, to get a nice finishing touch.










With these connections I want to prove that it doesn’t always have to be copper, and you can make nice things with normal stuff.










Here you see how the glass rests on the subbox, and how it’s screwed. Offcourse I’m going to place rubber in between to get a more perfect seal.










The glass on the amplifier part: This will be tightened with a couple of screws, so if I have to turn the EQ, it’s just a matter of screwing some screws loose.



















Another cool shot


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woot


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

robolop said:


> It’s more than possible that I have another vision on the looks of it, then the most of you. But that’s personal.


 God blessed you with awesome vision and it shows with your skills . thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOARH!!! So creative! I really like the use of the material and as Robolop has indeed pointed out, I think this is achieable by most DIY'rs.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

So very very sexy!!!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Exiting day today.

I mounted the box into the trunk. I used every inch possible in there, but I had a good feeling when I let the thing go up and down.










I had to do a minor adjustment with the hammer. The box didn’t go (only for a couple of mm) by the eyes on the back of the trunk

STOP- Hammertime! lol

You can see how close it all is.










I also changed something on the hinge and now I need to finish it off.



















When the trunk is up to gain access to the spare wheel, I need to flatten out the back seat











I think the spare wheel is easy accessible, no?


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice! Extreme attention to detail!


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

After having not been on DIYMA in a while, this is the first post I stumble in too...very cool! I admire your talents and vision. Look forward to the finished product. Cheers


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

You inspire me.


----------



## SuMb0dY (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW Great build yet again ROBolop!

Excellent taste in style


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

AMAZING work, Robo!  Very creative, clean, and modern. Love it.

Will the box be too heavy for your wife to lift on her own, or are you going to use gas shocks or a linear actuator/motor underneath to help lift the box? (I see the little extension "levers" on the hinges.)

Where will all of the wiring to the power, signal, and speakers go when the box is lifted?

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I managed to lift the box in the trunk, without using much force.
It lifts easy with only using a couple of fingers.

You can see how easy I managed to solve this.

I welded 2 springs together. I had to do this cause 1 long one, wasn't strong enough.










I also used a steel cable of 3mm.
To tighten these, I used some ordinary luster-clamps.










You can also see I mounted the springs on top of each other, otherwise there was no room.










You can see on the length of the cable, I can still add more tension on it.
That I will do once it's all mounted, then I can do the fine tuning of it.

Here you can see how tight it all is next to the box, and what I mean with putting the springs on each other.



















The springs and the hinge, there's also some fine-tuning necessary. I have to sanded down, and spray it.
Around the springs I'm going to pull a tyre of a kidsbicycle, so that it can't vibrate.

The box is placed on 4 rubbers, also for the vibration. But I also had to make something to tighten the box on once it's closed.
I had to do this in a simple way, so that my wife didn't need to go throught a procedure of 10 things before getting to the spare wheel.

I've managed to solve this with only 1 inbus-screw

The shackle I made, is screwed in the trunk. You can also see a rubber cap on it.
Underneath I tapped some screwthread.











Then I made a little aluminium plate, and screwed it to the box.










So when the box is closed, the plate comes directly on the shackle.










I tuned this with another inbus-screw (M10).










And so you can screw it loose or tight with only 1 screw.










Sometimes I wonder what the hell I'm doing with the bimmer.
When I was working on this thing, I ask myself why I'm not doing things more simple. No head-aches, and in a much faster pace.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

shawnk said:


> So very very sexy!!!



And ICE install can be pretty, but sexy?
I'm like this install more, I think that's sexy, but tastes are different.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> God blessed you with awesome vision and it shows with your skills . thanks for sharing them with us.


No problem dude, enjoy it!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> WOARH!!! So creative! I really like the use of the material and as Robolop has indeed pointed out, I think this is achieable by most DIY'rs.


Thanks dude, but there are several projects here worth following


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome stuff just takes time. I think the same way as you when I'm working on stuff. 
But when I'm finished, I don't get anything as nice as your builds.  

Keep it up!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

robolop said:


>


But, but...the screws aren't the same color! I'm so disappointed!

Just kidding. Build is fantastic. Still hope to see the BMW finished sometime relatively soon.

Jay


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^My OCD eyes caught that, too, LOL! 

But great solution by using the springs and adjustable cable!

I like your one-screw locking mechanism as well.  Gotta make it simple for the wifey (and yourself as well)!


----------



## denislukyanoff (Oct 17, 2010)

Great install. One question, why don't you use a gas shock instead of springs? Don't you think that, shocks give more controlled movement?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

denislukyanoff said:


> Great install. One question, why don't you use a gas shock instead of springs? Don't you think that, shocks give more controlled movement?


My guess is because he needs to pull not push. A gas strut's natural state is fully extended, and that's where it wants to go to. Also, he may not have had the room...it's pretty tight in there.

Jay


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I started making the panels for the sides. A work that shouldn’t be underestimated.

When I used to go and check out the cars in competitions, this was the first thing I looked at.
And yes, I checked out MANY installs, and I’ve seen many, many side panels that don’t fit at all. 
There are many people that put so much effort in creating a nice box for the woofers, the placing of their amplifiers, … But when it comes to the side panels…they forget.
On the other hand, in some cars it’s just not that easy to make side panels for, and the Polo was one of them in my opinion

After thinking for a while, I knew what I wanted, and then I made this.

First I cut out a model out of cardboard and tape, and made this mold out of wood (6mm).
Because I didn’t want to have a fat big side to look on, I added aluminium of 2mm thick?
Glued it on with Tec7 and put on some screws on the back

So this will be the side panels I’ll put into the trunk. And because I wanted them to be as thin as possible, so I made it with wood of 6mm thick.
The sides are made of 2mm aluminium.

I first cut out a mold in cardboard, and sew it out.











Once you have one, turn it around, and you’ve got number 2.



















Because I want to make use for every inch in the trunk, I made holes L and R, so you can put something in there.
By doing this, I also break a rather rag surface that doesn’t look good.
The model of the holes won’t be equal L and R, that’s because I can’t go bigger on the right, cause the supply of the gas-tank is there.










I also made a thickening of 1cm around the hole, as you can see clearly on this piece.










What you have to look out for is when you work with wood and aluminium, is that your filler you use is appropriate for these 2 materials.


Because I also wanted a nice rounding at the bottom, I screwed and aluminium L on there, and finished it off.
Creating a rounding is pretty simple.
Here I used a spraycan of deodorant, where I put my sanding paper on. But there are several things you can use as sanding blocks.



















Then I taped the sides of the plastic where the come against.
Then I put some filled on the back of the panels , and mounted them.











Once it’s dry, you can take it out carefully, and it looks like this.











After some sanding work, it looks like this



















It looks quite simple, but it isn’t. I’ve made this a couple of times now, but in the beginning it didn’t go that well.
I wasted a lot on these things to make them look good.

Because the glass plate (EQ) must go open smoothly, I screwed another alu plate on there. So I don’t have to walk around with a sucker.











Here a picture with the sides in it.










What I personally love is that the separation between the sub-box and the amplifier is made out of glass. It gives the impression it’s one piece, but it has 2 compartiments.










OOOOooo yeah, the PPI Deq 230 EQ just got a bit smaller.
Cause I haven’t got that much space, I put the disc in that thing.










Robolop Design hé, lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Love your attention to detail...


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

Really nice work on the sides! This is gonna look awesome when it's all done.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Simply amazing


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I let someone make me a set of alu little busses, to go in between the amp and the EQ.





























I'm planning of polishing these, so they shine like a mirror. Like that I'll get a nice contrast with the matt alu plate on the bottom.










The 4 who are a bit longer, holds everything that's on the amplifier, in place.




























This will be the coverplate which will rest on the glass.
I made this one in 8mm thick MDF wood.
Off-course I made the 2 holes as big as possible, so you can see as much as possible of the install.



















Because the middle of the coverplate is quite wide, I was afraid that I'd loose the effect to see from the front, to the back. But it's really ok, it's still looks fine.










Off-course I'm going to add some lighting in there too.
Here are a couple of things I picked up from the motorhos in Essen (DE)...


----------



## erica34 (Apr 8, 2006)

absolutely amazing! brilliant creativity and stunning skills. thanks for sharing.


----------



## stilife (Dec 1, 2009)

Subd!


----------



## stolis (Oct 26, 2012)

Subscribed... Have the same car can't wait to see how this will come out and get some ideas...great job..not alot of people have the gift that u have...brilliant...surperb.. work u have done.. keep up the good work...




Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

Love the attention to detail!

Am I correct in thinking you use a hand held router to mill the aluminium? If so what brand and model do you use?

Would you have the time to do a "how it's done" for milling aluminium with a router? I am sure many would be very interested to learn  I for one would be very grateful


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what I like more, your builds or random tit-gifs. Thanks for both! :rockon::2thumbsup:


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Out of all the amazing installs I have seen, yours are the most impressive. The creativity and vision and the ability to bring those visions to a finished product, is brilliant. 
Very well done. You certainly have my respect.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

I like to see your work as it goes. I try to figure out what the next finished piece will be like and it's ALWAYS better than I can imagine. Also everything comes together so well, and the time you spend on the details pays off. Truly amazing. I know its been said before but i don't think it can be said enough. Perfect.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Everything I made for in the back of this Polo thus far, is removed from the trunk now. So I can give the trunk a good clean now.










The meaning now is to rebuild everything the install, outside of the trunk. But there’s a lot of work to be done first.
Some of the iron, aluminium I used, will be sanded off, and sprayed black.
The wooden box, which holds all of the components, will be glued together. The aluminium on the bottom will be glued tight with TEC7.
I was planning on making a carbon plate for it, but where I’m working now, it’s too moist, and I’m afraid it won’t be perfect…So I’ll have to come up with something else.
I also need to mill some other sloths in the bottom of the box, where the cables are.
These sloths go towards the sides, but if I look at it now, I just haven’t got space to place my cables there. Pretty stupid of me, I should have known.



Everything is ready to be covered in skai-leather, but I just can’t. Because it’s a daily car, we’ll have to use the trunk to place all our purchases in.
This means, when I buy some wood (or whatever), I have to put it there. It’s not possible to always put a blanket in there, being scared of scratchin’ it a little.
The best thing I can do is to cover it in to find the same piece of cloth the trunk is made of, and cover it in that.
Offcourse, that will look like SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT, but then again, maybe I should have left it like it was.





Sometimes women are right…SOMETIMES I said












I’ll sleep another night on it, before I open a bottle of glue.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

I use a thick carpet in my trunk and so far lots of **** have been carried on the installation without problem so far (I have even carried steel bars for a security door).


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Sonus said:


> Love the attention to detail!
> 
> Am I correct in thinking you use a hand held router to mill the aluminium? If so what brand and model do you use?
> 
> Would you have the time to do a "how it's done" for milling aluminium with a router? I am sure many would be very interested to learn  I for one would be very grateful


I'd like to know your Router model as well... (bovenfrees?)


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

robolop said:


>


happy 2013 to our fav DIY'r!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Wesayso said:


> I'd like to know your Router model as well... (bovenfrees?)


one of them is ISKRA / Peerles


----------



## SuMb0dY (Oct 23, 2012)

What about a cheaper plastic coated leather or vinyl? Not as nice as skai-leather but you won't be upset when it scratches a little and it's not carpet. Might also be slightly more durable against trunk items.

Or you can always go the route my grandmother goes... Buy a super nice couch, leave the plastic cover on it forever so its always perfect. skai-leather with some protective clear plastic? It's not like someone will be sitting on it


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Because the temperatures here are minus 0, I didn’t do anything on the polo last several days.
It’s too cold, and according to the weather lady , the weather isn’t going to chance soon.
So I guess updates will be on hold for some time…













And then there’s something totally different, a big breakthrough in my life, and I’m getting goosebumps typing this.
But what it is, I can’t say now, but it will be good for the works on the bimmer and the polo.
Later more info about this dudes.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

TheBetterMethod said:


> Awesome stuff just takes time. I think the same way as you when I'm working on stuff.
> But when I'm finished, I don't get anything as nice as your builds.
> 
> Keep it up!


As long as you’re satisfied, it’s all good!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> But, but...the screws aren't the same color! I'm so disappointed!
> 
> Just kidding. Build is fantastic. Still hope to see the BMW finished sometime relatively soon.
> 
> Jay


I know. I only had 3 ditto screws but when I’ll mount it for the last time, I’ll make sure they’re all the same. 
The BMW is doing its winter-sleep now, since October.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> ^My OCD eyes caught that, too, LOL!
> 
> But great solution by using the springs and adjustable cable!
> 
> I like your one-screw locking mechanism as well.  Gotta make it simple for the wifey (and yourself as well)!


The springs are indeed a super solution, it works perfectly.
It had to be simple, to get to the spare wheel.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

denislukyanoff said:


> Great install. One question, why don't you use a gas shock instead of springs? Don't you think that, shocks give more controlled movement?


When you’re using a gas-shock, you need to calculate how haevy it should be, and what length it should have.
Then I also have to find a place where you can order such a thing, and it’ll cost my some big bucks.
These springs cost me in total 15$, and the cables 3$
And then I ask myself “why make it hard and expensive, if there’s an easy and cheap solution”
















JayinMI said:


> My guess is because he needs to pull not push. A gas strut's natural state is fully extended, and that's where it wants to go to. Also, he may not have had the room...it's pretty tight in there.
> 
> Jay


Indeed, all of this once again.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

TheBetterMethod said:


> Really nice work on the sides! This is gonna look awesome when it's all done.





mr.metoo said:


> Simply amazing





erica34 said:


> absolutely amazing! brilliant creativity and stunning skills. thanks for sharing.





stilife said:


> Subd!


THX Dude's


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

stolis said:


> Subscribed... Have the same car can't wait to see how this will come out and get some ideas...great job..not alot of people have the gift that u have...brilliant...surperb.. work u have done.. keep up the good work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if you have the same car, it should be a bit more easy for you to build something now, especially in the interior.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Sonus said:


> Love the attention to detail!
> 
> Am I correct in thinking you use a hand held router to mill the aluminium? If so what brand and model do you use?
> 
> Would you have the time to do a "how it's done" for milling aluminium with a router? I am sure many would be very interested to learn  I for one would be very grateful




I use a Perles upper-mill, unfortunately I’m not going to do a DIY, for the simple reason that I don’t have time for that.
I also think I gave enough explanation for somethings I made with the upper-mill, especially here on the BMW topic.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

KyngHype said:


> I don't know what I like more, your builds or random tit-gifs. Thanks for both! :rockon::2thumbsup:



Here, especially for you, I also like to see this.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Kellyo77 said:


> Out of all the amazing installs I have seen, yours are the most impressive. The creativity and vision and the ability to bring those visions to a finished product, is brilliant.
> Very well done. You certainly have my respect.


Woooooooooow, nice compliment, thanks.





ohiodish said:


> I like to see your work as it goes. I try to figure out what the next finished piece will be like and it's ALWAYS better than I can imagine. Also everything comes together so well, and the time you spend on the details pays off. Truly amazing. I know its been said before but i don't think it can be said enough. Perfect.


Indeed, the finishing also costs a lot of time, and how more work you put into it, how nicer and better it’ll be and look.
I think…





pankrok said:


> I use a thick carpet in my trunk and so far lots of **** have been carried on the installation without problem so far (I have even carried steel bars for a security door).


I’m not 100% sure how I will cover it


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

robolop said:


> I use a Perles upper-mill, unfortunately I’m not going to do a DIY, for the simple reason that I don’t have time for that.
> I also think I gave enough explanation for somethings I made with the upper-mill, especially here on the BMW topic.


Thanks I'll have a another read of the BMW thread to see if I can't spot it this time around


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Sonus said:


> Thanks I'll have a another read of the BMW thread to see if I can't spot it this time around












CASALS


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

robolop said:


> Here, especially for you, I also like to see this.


Oh my goodness... who is _that_?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Oh my goodness... who is _that_?


https://www.google.com/search?q=sof...n7igLsnICIDQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=1680&bih=779 

Kelvin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Sofia Vergaso.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I worked with her on a photo shoot a while back at the Jim Goldstein/Lautner house in Beverly Hills....

...what's the word for Latin+(very)HIGH Maintenance, LOL? Her personal assistant and some of the crew took a beating. Unfortunately, time is starting to take its toll...she looks a bit rough around the edges in person...hair & makeup work miracles.  You could tell that she was probably smokin' hot when she was younger though.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sonus said:


> Thanks I'll have a another read of the BMW thread to see if I can't spot it this time around


Here are a few links to where he shows how he cut the aluminum...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/646310-post200.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a-16.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a-17.html


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks DeanE10


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

IBcivic said:


> Sofia Vergaso.


Vergara


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> I worked with her on a photo shoot a while back at the Jim Goldstein/Lautner house in Beverly Hills....
> 
> ...what's the word for Latin+(very)HIGH Maintenance, LOL? Her personal assistant and some of the crew took a beating. Unfortunately, time is starting to take its toll...she looks a bit rough around the edges in person...hair & makeup work miracles.  You could tell that she was probably smokin' hot when she was younger though.


At 40 she looks better than my ex-wife who's 38.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> At 40 she looks better than my ex-wife who's 38.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

cajunner said:


> I hate interjecting on ROBolop's fine thread, but she looks better than 98% of the 20 year olds, at 40..





The 15 Best GIFS of Sofia Vergara on Modern Family TVOvermind

This is a car stereo forum


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Vergara


https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...PrU4Ar9knCboMS9nx5PKe6Q&bvm=bv.41018144,d.b2I


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ahhh, I didn't think that's what he meant. It seemed too obvious.


----------



## certifiedquality (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw your aluminum milling skills on the bmw thread.
I would like to try this. What kind of bits did you use?


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Rob, another work of art, as usual, it´s even kinda hard to fathom

Hope you can help me out on something, I have a DLS Nobelium 6.2 & 2 RW6 6,5" subs, and I´m thinking about changing the 2 way for a Focal KRX2 & 3 or 4 13WS´s, how do the 13WS sound or compare to the RW6´s, would 2, 3 or 4 13WS give out good enough bass for a small car(how much power rms for each sub & the KRX2´s), a little bit smaller than your Polo?
Thanx & keep up the works of art.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Love the way the VW is coming together!!! Thanks for the passion and setting new levels for the rest of us.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

In despite of the cold weather, I went and buy some things I needed to finish the trunk of the Polo.
I also found almost the same fabric as the original one from VW (90% the same).
This was (at least for me) the best I could find. I know that it would have been much prettier when I would have covered it in leather, or alcantara, but I just couldn’t. This is a daily car, and the trunk has to be used.










I also bought some RCA cables from Dietz










Fuse-holder for in the front.










This self-adhesive (hard) mousse I’ll tape on the aluminium that comes on top of the install.










The aim is to have a good closure of the subbox.
On the cover of the amp, I’ll also stick this, so it can’t vibrate. 

This self-adhesive 2mm rubber will get in between the rings of the speakers, and the aluminium.
Also to prevent vibration.



















De O-ringen heb ik ook allemaal voor de afwerking van bepaalde dingen.
I also got the O-ring for the finishing touch.










As for the material, I’ve got everything to finish the trunk.
The biggest problem now it the cold weather. I went over there to take some pictures, and check a few things, but after a few mintues, I was almost completely frozen.
So I’ll have to wait for better temperatures to continue this project


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

this is why I take so long on projects... I get side tracked easy. You really don't understand what simple is do you? I have seen some of your work and I am speachless. Its beautiful. If you have another project upcoming and a place to stay, I would like to come watch you work and learn... Thank you for sharing Rob. 












I APPROVE


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

See Rob, people are willing to FLY OUT TO YOU...lol Your work is always inspiring!
And to stay in the theme:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I have invented a catchphrase for ROBolop:

"Your multi-year install is my weekend project."


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> I have invented a catchphrase for ROBolop:
> 
> "Your multi-year install is my weekend project."


LMAO!!! so true


----------



## Brute71 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tuned in for this one! Fantastic work as usual!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

jhmeg2 said:


> this is why I take so long on projects... I get side tracked easy. You really don't understand what simple is do you? I have seen some of your work and I am speachless. Its beautiful. If you have another project upcoming and a place to stay, I would like to come watch you work and learn... Thank you for sharing Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No man, I’m not beginning another project. I’m working on 2 things at the same time, and that’s one too many, even now.
With simple I mean that it’s a bit more easy than my BMW project.
BTW, I like your Gif man !


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

SciPunk said:


> See Rob, people are willing to FLY OUT TO YOU...lol Your work is always inspiring!
> And to stay in the theme:




Why would you come to Belgium to check it out, you can see everything on the forum don’t you?
I like your Gif a bit less…


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> I have invented a catchphrase for ROBolop:
> 
> "Your multi-year install is my weekend project."


Indeed, that oldtimer is a year project


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

robolop said:


> Why would you come to Belgium to check it out, you can see everything on the forum don’t you?
> I like your Gif a bit less…


I think people want to watch you do your work in person 

Hopefully this is more to your taste :


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I’m back in business! The goal now is to complete the entire sub-box.

First off all, I sanded the aluminum parts, in which the cables run through, firmly, because I was going to polish them.
I did the solid bar first, because I would take longer than the rest.

First I sanded it with the machine, this with a 240.
After that, with a wet 600, then 800 – 1200, and I stopped with a 2000. When I completed all of these steps, it was 2 hours later.

To do this in a safe way, I screwed the ruler on a piece of wood. By doing this you exclude the possibility to burn your hands when holding the wood, and it’s almost impossible that your piece hits the brush.
You can also see that I taped the plank with tape. I do this always so my brush isn’t full with wood splinters, and so you can’t make any scratches.










As for the little parts, I needed to come up with something.
And I found a simple way to fix this.

The piece on the right needed polishing, and on the left you can see how I screwed it.










Off course I also needed to go through all the sanding steps, but this went pretty easy.
I placed this in my drill machine, and let it spin.
So I just had to place the sanding paper against it, and keep it wet.










On the right you can see the sanded piece.










Then this had to get polished too, so I clammed a pliers on it.










So you can hold the little piece against the brush in a safe way.










On the left the result










This was everything that needed to get polished for the subbox.










For those who want to polish something, be carefull with this! And don’t use a big brush.
If you have a descent motor (about 4hp), with a big brush, you have a fat chance that the piece will bite the brush pretty hard, and you’ll feel a big slap in your arms 










I also added some LED lights in the box.










I also mounted the self-adhesive mousse, so the box will be tightly closed.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, that looks good!

Your English is getting better too.  I wish I had the discipline to learn another language. All I've got is a few words in German and Spanish. lol


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you just polish your nuts? 

Looks absolutely fantastic. It's not just the fabrication that sets your work apart, it's the attention to details most people wouldn't even think of.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

SPLEclipse said:


> Did you just polish your nuts?
> 
> Looks absolutely fantastic. It's not just the fabrication that sets your work apart, it's the attention to details most people wouldn't even think of.


Spot on!

His craft is really a work of art, the passion for details is second to none..


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

awesome update!!! thx!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

The first piece of the polo-ice, is ready, the sub box. yihaa




























About the connections, I’m very pleased I’ve done it like this...










I thought everything will go much smoother by making this so, but you can forget it.
I had a huge amount of work trying to mount it all nicely, and getting it all aligned.










The O-rings are the finishing touch in my opinion.










The cables were the things I had the most amount of work on. These need to be placed in the same line, and then again, have the same curve. To do this I made a couple of cardboard molds and checked for over 500 times if everything was correct.
This was something people would have a comment on like “cool, but the cables are not all the same, and offcourse, I want to prevent that to happen in any way

I spread the 4 connections over 3 days. I mean, when you checked something about 300, you make yourself crazy, and you don't see little errors anymore.
The day after, you immediately see something appear, and the day after that you can make it for 100% perfect.
You can judge yourself, but the picture doesn't give a perfect image, cause it wasn't possible with my camera to put they all in one row.










When you look at the connection in the front, it seems like this is morde round than the other one, but that's not true.
I'm pleased how it looks now, but I've put a lot of work in this little box.
I added some lights too, and it sure looks nice (if I may say so myself), but I'm going to wait some more before posting this


The subs are hooked on, and the next thing I'm going to do is to mount the box in the polo.
The amplifier is going to be hooked on when it's mounted in the car. It will be much easier to work on.

Up to the next..


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you sir have just stimulated me in ways that a man should never feel lol. That sub set up is SWEET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider67sabre (Jan 24, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

:bowdown:

you my friend are " THE ARTIST "


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Loving then polished pieces. Beautiful job man.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great man as always, I know you have probably mentioned it somewhere before, but out of curiosity, what do you do for a living?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

doc brown should take lessons for his next delorean.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I’ve taken some pictures of the subbox with the lights on. This wasn’t that simple. Once it’s all finished, I’ll ask a friend of mine, who has some professional material, to do a shoot for me.
He took shots from the interior-lighting from the bimmer last year, and that was BAM!

As you can see I chose red. The interior lighting is also red and white, but white sounded a bit “boring” for me.

























The only thing I can’t stand, is the reflection of the LED’s in the polished bar.
























I had this in the bimmer too, that’s why I’m going to experiment with this problem…

































If I can trust the weather-man here in Belgium, it’s going to get pretty cold again…so the thing is that I’ll have the put the works on pause again


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

I had to see this again! (been looking on my local forum) and now came here for more goodness!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Robolop, we should move to some warmer place.....

box looks sick with red led lighting...


----------



## Johnny_Queste (Feb 14, 2013)

man, thats a masterpiece...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

robolop said:


> CASALS


Speaking of routers, I have a new toy on the way:

Amazon.com: Makita RT0700CX3 1-1/4 Horsepower Compact Router Kit: Home Improvement










^_^


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Damn, that looks good!
> 
> Your English is getting better too.  I wish I had the discipline to learn another language. All I've got is a few words in German and Spanish. lol


My English won’t get much better than this. The guy who translates this all for me, has done so many translations for me already, in my opinion, he’s a professor in translating English-Dutch.
!! Sometimes he does these translations at his work, and then it has to go quick, maybe a bit too quick. Also technical terms aren’t that easy to translate.





SPLEclipse said:


> Did you just polish your nuts?
> 
> Looks absolutely fantastic. It's not just the fabrication that sets your work apart, it's the attention to details most people wouldn't even think of.


Off course I polished the screws as well, we don’t do half work here.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

coffee_junkee said:


> Spot on!
> 
> His craft is really a work of art, the passion for details is second to none..





Booger said:


> awesome update!!! thx!




Thanks dudes, I do my best


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Oh my gosh, you sir have just stimulated me in ways that a man should never feel lol. That sub set up is SWEET !!!!!!!!!


Then you know what to do man…





DAT said:


> :bowdown:
> 
> you my friend are " THE ARTIST "


And my name isn’t Prince






NA$TY-TA said:


> Loving then polished pieces. Beautiful job man.


Thanks man, I’ve put a lot of work into those polished parts.





mklett33 said:


> Looks great man as always, I know you have probably mentioned it somewhere before, but out of curiosity, what do you do for a living?


What I do for a living, I like to keep for myself….And that’s not important anyway


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> doc brown should take lessons for his next delorean.


Who is Doc. Brown????












LBaudio said:


> Robolop, we should move to some warmer place.....
> 
> box looks sick with red led lighting...


When I look at where you come from, I can genuine believe you need to find warmer places. California OK for you?


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Lowrider67sabre said:


> Absolutely fantastic!





d_man1 said:


> nice work!





sydmonster said:


> I had to see this again! (been looking on my local forum) and now came here for more goodness!





Johnny_Queste said:


> man, thats a masterpiece...


THX Dude's


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

robolop said:


> Who is Doc. Brown????


A character from the '80's movie _Back to the Future_:


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

robolop said:


> The only thing I can’t stand, is the reflection of the LED’s in the polished bar.


To fix that problem you could try mounting a strip of clear plexi so that the LED's shine through the edge. Polish the edge closest to the LED's to let the light in, then on the opposite edge (where the light escapes), frost it with sandpaper to diffuse the light somewhat.

Looks awesome though.


----------



## and_elli (Aug 7, 2012)

Simply amazing:drummer:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Rob cuts as well with his router as I can on my Haas CNC Mill

Your work is superb Rob. I wonder what speeds you cut at and if you prefer a super sharp cutter or honed(dull edge). Also- how long does a flush bit normally last you before resharpen or replacement?

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I was sick for a couple of weeks, but now I’m cured, and ready for take-off!
At least, I thought I was…till I saw there was a crack in the glass.











After some swearing I screwed it loose.
I thought “let’s cut it loose from the aluminium, but damn, was that disappointing”











The easiest thing to do was to crush it all with a hammer, and then cut the Tec7 through with a nice.
A really sh*tty job


Of course I had to find the cause of this problem, and I found it immediately. The alu framework, where the glass rests upon, isn’t 100% equal, so it’s normal that it broke.
Now, I rather have this going bad now, then when it’s all finished.

The glass is ordered, and tomorrow I’m going to do it all over again.



sh*t happens


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW!

im so sorry to hear that rob!!!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Man... That sucks!

Should be an easy fix?


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

Ouch!

You seem to be taking it better than I would have. It's annoying how something so small (uneven aluminum) can turn into something so time-consuming and tedious.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I’ve started again! I screwed a 2 mm thick aluminium plate onto the bottom of the box. So you can’t see anything of the cables anymore, and that’s much better.










If everything goes well, I’m going to mount it in the Polo tomorrow.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I’ve started covering the parts for in the trunk.
The alu part you see in the hole, is the plate I made so the little door will not be able to shift backwards.










Here the little door when it was freshly sawn, just need to cover it. The plate harnesses itself in the hole, and I’ll tell you how to take it out, once it’s covered in clothing.










This is the left side



















I covered this last night, and where I’m working now, I haven’t got so much ligt. So when I looked at my work outside today, I… @$esd)!
Here you can see why.











The colour of the lower part is a bit more dark , and I didn’t see that. I bought 2 rolls of fabric, and apparently it wasn’t the same color.
So I’ll have to start again.




Every disadvantage has an advantage … Now I’m going to know how strong the glue is I’ve used 


F-ckin’ hell!











.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bummer dude :'(


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

As always: your metal working skills are VERY impressive for working with hand tools. If it wasn't for your in depth build threads, i would think you were lying if you told me it was done by hand. All the metal work is CNC level good!

Subscribed!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That's some bad luck man! Can you use plexi for the sub box?


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Because we bought some winter-tires a couple of months ago, I also needed a set of alu rims to get some summer-tires on.
Original there’s a 15 inch on there, and off course I wanted to go 17 or 18inch… But as I said before, this car is for daily use, and my wife would have chopped my head off if I went bigger in size.


So I let here make a decision, and personally, I think she’s done a good job.
These are ordered, so I’m waiting delivery in a couple of days.











The ICE-project is on hold for the moment, it’s just too damn cold in my garage.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

but... but... BBS? :'(


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

req said:


> but... but... BBS? :'(


Only you VW guys run BBS :laugh::laugh::laugh: Oh Wait.. US Audi guys too :blush:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And BMW owners, and M-B owners, and Porsche owners...


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

sinister-kustoms said:


> That's some bad luck man! Can you use plexi for the sub box?




I really don’t feel like using plexi. It gets scratched just by lookin’ at it.
In the meanwhile I got the problem solved.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

req said:


> but... but... BBS? :'(





AccordUno said:


> Only you VW guys run BBS :laugh::laugh::laugh: Oh Wait.. US Audi guys too :blush:





quality_sound said:


> And BMW owners, and M-B owners, and Porsche owners...




Hey dude, about the wheels…I’m someone who buys what he likes. I’m not planning on buying some expensive BBS wheels that everyone likes, except me.
And please note that the my wife will hit the sidewalk now and then…
With that in my mind, I wasn’t planning on buying expensive wheel. Am I right or not?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

I m with you mate
especially for the wife part ( what is it that they have to test if the rims are stronger than cement - they are not girls , cement is better and not paid for it! )


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I was just saying that it's not only VW owners that buy BBS wheels. 

You could ABSOLUTELY have gone up a couple inches and not hurt the ride quality. The right tires will absolutely make larger wheels perfectly livable.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

robolop said:


> Hey dude, about the wheels…I’m someone who buys what he likes. I’m not planning on buying some expensive BBS wheels that everyone likes, except me.
> And please note that the my wife will hit the sidewalk now and then…
> With that in my mind, I wasn’t planning on buying expensive wheel. Am I right or not?


Hey, it wasn't a bad comment, the car Euro car scene in the US, especially amongst VW, AUDI, BMW, is to roll on BBS wheels, with a few exceptions for Work wheels and a few other wheels... some of them look good, then others are just plain stupid.. Checkout Stanceworks and you'll understand..

Please don't take offense too the comment about the wheels.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

robolop said:


> Because we bought some winter-tires a couple of months ago, I also needed a set of alu rims to get some summer-tires on.
> Original there’s a 15 inch on there, and off course I wanted to go 17 or 18inch… But as I said before, this car is for daily use, and my wife would have chopped my head off if I went bigger in size.
> 
> 
> ...


Wise choice in choosing of the wheels. If your wife is to drive it, let her choose what she likes. As long as you continue to do such great work inside, it's a nice compromise.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry dude's

I think I misunderstood the comment about the rims.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Great build thus far!


----------



## stolis (Oct 26, 2012)

Any updates???

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

he is in the middle of having his robolab garage built. i am sure when this is finalized he will bring back even more awesome stuff to show and tell!


----------

